# Never Back Down



## sccro (Mar 1, 2008)

What do you guys think about the new MMA movie coming out called "Never Back Down"? what do u think it is going to bring to the sport, positive, negative anything? Personally im not sure if i like it.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it looks like a piece of shit. It is only going to bring punks and wanna be's into this sport. And by the way, you should use the search button. There are tons of threads on the piece.


----------



## JeffreyJr (Feb 26, 2008)

sccro said:


> What do you guys think about the new MMA movie coming out called "Never Back Down"? what do u think it is going to bring to the sport, positive, negative anything? Personally im not sure if i like it.


Well, it really is hard to say, i have not seen it yet, But im sure it will not effect MMA in either way Positive or Negative, The only thing that will happen is like always, people will be critiques of the movie either you like it or no, either it was realistic or not,... i personally dont think it will have any effect on the sport of MMA.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

In the preview its guys fighting in the backyard of some house. I dont care what else it has in it or anything else about it, I hate it for that reason alone. The sport doesnt need anymore backyard/barroom brawler stigma attached to it.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

I think it will win the Oscar for best movie ever!!!!


----------



## cowboyjunkies (Mar 4, 2008)

i doubt it's really mma. it just looks like fight club with mma gloves on.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

it is going to suck greasy balls, plain and simple, which is why im staying far away from this peice of crap


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

It looks really bad, and some how they got the Djimon Hounsou from blood diamond to be in it... which I have no clue why an actor that good would waste his time with this movie.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

"Never back down" is your typical teen movie geared towards punks and tough guy wannabes. It's no different than The Fast and The Furious, except you replace cars with fighting. 


Not to mention that we've seen this plot a billion times: 

new guy comes to school. 

bully humiliates new guy in front of the school and the main love interest in the movie. 

new guy seeks revenge.

new guy beats up bully in the end and gets girl in the process.



whoopdee-f*cking-doo :sarcastic12:



This movie's *horrible* for MMA. It'll do nothing but hurt it's image while bringing in a ton of posers and wannabes.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

trailer looks alright, most likely will going to see it
BUT the subject of the movie is wrong, had enough retards that got excited by Fast and Furious... wouldn't want to see idiots acting same way after this movie.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i think the Writer and Director should be shot in the finger


----------

